# Ok To Leave Plugged In All Winter?



## hoodscoop

I have added a 50 amp receptacle to the outside of my garage so as to leave the TT plugged in at all times when not on the road. I have two questions about that.

First, I am assuming this will be adequate to keep the battery charged during the winter so as I don't have to remove it, and secondly, is there any negative issues you may know of with this practice.

I found one already during the summer. I walked by the TT one day and the A/C was running. Went inside and I found out that I simply moved the A/C temperature to 90 degrees to shut it off when we left the last campsite. Appears the TT reach internal temperatures over 90 and the A/C came on. Don't know how long this was going on. Of course I now put the unit to the "off" position.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

If the purpose is to keep the battery charged, there are easier ways, using a trickle charger. Keeping it plugged in will keep the electrical system charged, but won't keep the TT warm/defrosted unless you are running a heater or two inside. This is going to run you quite a bit of electricity over the winter. I have an amp meter on my feed, and with nothing running other than the inverter, you are still pulling several amps. In the winter I pull my battery into my basement and put a trickle charger on it. Takes 10 minutes to put it back in place in the spring.


----------



## hautevue

X2 w/Bob in Virginia. There is a parasitic load on the 12 volt system and drains an amp or two at all times from the batteries. Those loads include the propane detector and the radio. The parasitic loads will drain your batts in 2 weeks or so.

Taking the batts inside is the right move. Put them on trickle charger(s) (cheap at $10 or so each) for the winter. Store in the basement or a heated ventilated area. Check the battery fluid monthly (takes maybe 2 minutes) and I recommend getting a battery hydrometer and checking the charge level monthly, too.

Leaving the batts in the trailer and using the shore power to generate 12vdc does work, BUT the TT converter usually charges the batteries too hard/fast. You can "boil" off the electrolyte and then have to buy new batts at $85 - $100 a pop. Best to just move them inside for the 3 - 4 months you are winterized.


----------



## thefulminator

If you keep the batteries in your garage don't let them sit on the concrete floor. The concrete will suck all the heat out of the batteries faster than a trickle charger can put it in. A battery will only charge down to a certain temperature. Don't remember what it is off the top of my head but a cold concrete floor is colder than that. I leave mine in the garage on some 2x4 blocks to isolate them from the floor and never have any problems.


----------



## Sandlapper

Our trailer has been plugged in from the minute we brought it home from the dealer, other than travel times of course. IMHO, it seems to prolong the life of the refrigerator by keeping it plugged in. Plus, its nice to not have to load and unload the fridge before and after trips. Just put the clothes in and go. Yes, it draws a little power, but it sure is nice to be able to go in, turn on the tv or radio, or cut the air on to clean if its hot. I do keep an eye on the batteries though to make sure there's water there.


----------



## Bill & Kate

We store ours remotely from the house (in a storage yard), and keep a cover on it, so from this time of year until February when we head south, the main battery disconnect switch is shut off, and a 5 watt solar panel with built in regulater is hooked up to the battery. If we had real hard freezing weather, I would pull the battery and store it at home, but here in Cape May County, it really doesn't get too cold for too long.


----------



## MJV

Definately a difference in geography --say South Carolina--with moderate climate, to Saskatchewan , where we get -40 winters. I believe in a harsh winter climate removing the batteries should be done, as well as other practices, such as blocking the trailer to take weight off the tires. In extreeme cold they can loose their air and can be ruined if they are left a long time with weight on them, etc.

I guess the point I am trying to make---we in the north must take a few extra winterising steps for our three seasons of winter and one season of "tough sledding"!!!!! ---LOL. M.V.


----------



## hoodscoop

MJV said:


> Definately a difference in geography --say South Carolina--with moderate climate, to Saskatchewan , where we get -40 winters. I believe in a harsh winter climate removing the batteries should be done, as well as other practices, such as blocking the trailer to take weight off the tires. In extreeme cold they can loose their air and can be ruined if they are left a long time with weight on them, etc.
> 
> I guess the point I am trying to make---we in the north must take a few extra winterising steps for our three seasons of winter and one season of "tough sledding"!!!!! ---LOL. M.V.


It's interesting you mentioned something about the tires. I was going to make that my next post once this one was satisfied. So, to keep information searchable by topic, I'm going to open that post now so as to generate information about putting the TT up on jack stands. Thanks for introducing it.


----------



## GlenninTexas

If you leave it plugged in without a switch to isolate the battery you may boil the battery. If you're going to leave it in install a disconnect switch and a trickle charger directly to the battery.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> If you keep the batteries in your garage don't let them sit on the concrete floor. The concrete will suck all the heat out of the batteries faster than a trickle charger can put it in. A battery will only charge down to a certain temperature. Don't remember what it is off the top of my head but a cold concrete floor is colder than that. I leave mine in the garage on some 2x4 blocks to isolate them from the floor and never have any problems.


That was from yesteryear....todays batteries are not susceptible to this problem

....quote from: http://www.trojan-ba...upport/FAQ.aspx

Long ago, when battery cases were made out of natural rubber, this was true. Now, however, battery cases are made of polypropylene or other modern materials that allow a battery to be stored anywhere. A battery's rate of discharge is affected by its construction, its age, and the ambient temperature. The main issue with storing on concrete is that if the battery leaks, the concrete will be damaged


----------



## hoodscoop

I think you guys have convinced me to pull the cord and also pull the battery and bench it with a trickle charger like I did last year. But this year I think I'll hook the battery up correctly when I put it back in the TT and save two 40 amp fuses.


----------



## CamperAndy

I leave mine plugged in when not in use. All the systems are shut off and it really is only charging the batteries. The converter used in the current Outbacks will not boil your battery as long as they are working correctly.


----------

